# STARTERS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What to they use for starters on the big diesles?

Electric or some type of air Starters.

I remember one brand of 18 Wheeler turcks use a air starter.

When the air tank was empty you had to get someone to air up you tank with thier air brake hoses.

JJ


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, On Diesel locomotive I believe they using Electric Starter. Because GE,EMD,Alco have battery box under the Cab.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that on the older EMD locomotives, there is a start winding in the main generator. When you hit the start button, a whole lot of current flows from the 64 volt batteries into that winding. It spins that old 567 engine right over.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ isn't is a pull cord? hehehehe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HMMMMMM

I thought they parked the engines on hills

Then pop started them


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They used pull cords when JJ was a kid


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Brian has it. These days the locos are even moved around in the light repair/service shop by just powering the traction motors from the batteries.

David Meashey


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 25 Nov 2010 02:02 PM 
I know that on the older EMD locomotives, there is a start winding in the main generator. When you hit the start button, a whole lot of current flows from the 64 volt batteries into that winding. It spins that old 567 engine right over. 

That would be correct only it's not just the older models. EMD had stayed with using the main generator as the starter motor for the prime mover. Same goes for GE.

Some ALCOs used air starters to get them going. They required either shop air or a running locomotive to charge its air tanks. I understand that Baldwin and Fairbanks-Morse locomotives also had this option.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the hostler will frequently stop by the Local Hobby shop and pick up a starter set. Used to be that they never shut down the diesels in cold weather months because all of the starter sets would be scooped up with Christmas shopping. Now days they go ahead and shut them down because the hobby shops seldom sell out of starter sets these days.









Tom P


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 26 Nov 2010 08:28 PM 
Actually the hostler will frequently stop by the Local Hobby shop and pick up a starter set. Used to be that they never shut down the diesels in cold weather months because all of the starter sets would be scooped up with Christmas shopping. Now days they go ahead and shut them down because the hobby shops seldom sell out of starter sets these days.









Tom P 



You a funny guy


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By pk on 26 Nov 2010 08:24 PM 
Posted By Bill Swindell on 25 Nov 2010 02:02 PM 
I know that on the older EMD locomotives, there is a start winding in the main generator. When you hit the start button, a whole lot of current flows from the 64 volt batteries into that winding. It spins that old 567 engine right over. 

That would be correct only it's not just the older models. EMD had stayed with using the main generator as the starter motor for the prime mover. Same goes for GE.


I'm not sure where you got your information, but you might want to check it again. On every locomotive currently in service on Norfolk Southern (at least every locomotive I've ever run or seen or heard of) we have electric starter motors. The motors are fairly beefy, of course, but not even close to the main generator. That's why you can only crank an engine for a minute, after which you must let the starter motors (there are usually two per prime mover) cool down before trying again. Gives you a couple minutes to figure out why the thing wouldn't start, too.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the SD-70's have air starters. I have run into problems when getting a set of engines that had been shut down long enough for the main reservoirs to bleed off completely. You can't start an SD-70 until one of the other engines in the consist has been running long enough to build up 70-80 psi in the main reservoir. I've never had the misfortune to have nothing but SD-70's in that situation, but I can imagine that it would not be good. I rather suspect the RR tried to make sure to have at least one other (electric start) locomotive with them if they have to be left somewhere for any length of time.


----------

